# legal rb25's



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

ok i know that the sr20's arnt legal but i was wondering if the rb25's could ever be legal. i heard that all they needed were o2 sensor and a cat. help me if im wrong.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm not 100% sure but i would think they are illegal just as well, since they were never introduced in any car in the US. although the RB's are found in the skylines here but they have been put through emissions and have been legalized. i dunno though good question


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

u guys cant do transplants, that sucks, do they have to comply with emmisions laws or something? her u can do them, as long as it can be engineered certified.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nope.. we can't do swaps, illegal, we can but we gotta pass emissions and we can't with those engines, unless we bribe the guy


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

yea but of course none of us would do that.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hehehe i would  
but i'm not really into racing no more i want hydrolics


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

aw dude hydros r pimp but too expensive for my tastes


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

one of my dad's buddies own a shop..that has an emission testing machine at his shop  so when i get my sr, i'm gonna go over there, check it first...see if i pass then i'm off to do some licened/official emission testing..  i think you can actually pass emissions with sr20det's here in AZ


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

r u goin 12 switch? or...wait...u airbaggin or actual hydros like the og impalas an stuff?


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

wtf?!?! im hella movin to az!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea sucks for u living in cali the worst place, i think Texas is 2nd =/

imma go hydrolics i don't want switches iwant a remote so i can stand outside and show off to people instead of being insdie gettin all dissy


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

but isnt that gonna hella mess up ur bumpers?? or kit?!??


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

*they are leagal*

i read in one of the car magazines that its 49 state leagal except for California (RB25).


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: they are leagal*



Sleeper180sx said:


> *i read in one of the car magazines that its 49 state leagal except for California (RB25). *


haven't we already discussed this?

i don't have a kit to mess up so its all good, plus i don't think imma put hydrolics on my 240sx imma just run that sucka till it dies and maybe get a Spec V


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: they are leagal*



Sleeper180sx said:


> *i read in one of the car magazines that its 49 state leagal except for California (RB25). *


wtf! that hella suks. we cant do anything in here!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

quiet.. you guys have the best shops in the country..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

and raving stuff :banana:

wut magazine did u read the RB's are legal...we asked you last time and you neve replied. i still don't think they are legal. if they are then why wouldn't the SR's


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

ive only gone to a couple of raves and it was good shit and yes we got THE best shops but they still charge hella money.

ive been thinkin about writing import tuner about the rb25 question but i dont want any of the ricers to hear about the unique swap and make it as popular as the sr....i like the customness or the skyline swap......need insight!!!


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Who cares if we have the best shops? I find it a bit ironic..best shops, some of the biggest scenes..yet, the most laws against it all. Seems like one of those..psycholigical deals. "You can't tell me what to do." Of course, I sincerely doubt it...but it's an interesting notion. 

Ah well...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

were u rolling at those raves?


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

i'm so glad for the east coast we have no emmision tests....at least in VA so when i do my SR swap(down from RB25) it w0n't matter if its illegal....they'll never know....mmwahhhaa


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

*slap* Ahh..that felt good.

Live it up now..the laws will soon spread your way.  The best way to keep from harassment, I've seen, is to get a car dated before 1973. No smog required. I'm certain is still has to adhere to the general engine swap laws and such (engine has to be the same type and model year, or higher, as the original for instance)..but for anything else..blowers...turbos...n20 systems....s'why I invested in a '69 goat...gotta get her body all refitted so I can drop the tranny and motor in...once I do, it'll be good times.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yup thas why everyone wants a 280z
swap a RB26DETT, and u own the roads


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

the sr20 passes smog no problem. it wont pass california visual, but it sure passes arizona with flying colors! the emissions people first thought my car was front wheel drive, then they thought it was an inline six. lol. this place is great.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you're only partially right about the old school car thing. there are no smog laws against cars that are 20 model years old, or older. however, in order for this to work, you need to have the original engine in the car. at least that is my understanding from my local DMV. and also, the woman that told me this wasnt too smart, so that information might be wrong. i have heard the same info from a couple other places as well tho. i dunno...


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *wut magazine did u read the RB's are legal...we asked you last time and you neve replied. i still don't think they are legal. if they are then why wouldn't the SR's *


i think he's talking about the august issue of scc (i don't read the magazine so i'm not entirely sure). apparently that issue has an article about an S13 coupe with an rb25 that's owned by grumpy from http://www.mckinneymotorsports.com. in that article it says that RB swaps from mckinney are 49 state legal (except california of course).


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I hate california. Except for the windy roads


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

cali rules man u guys got all got the chicks and DISNEY LAND


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

BlackSER - I grew up around the old car guys..and they swapped engines all day long...most of them had to, because when they aquired a car..the engine would either be missing, or completely rusted/shot. So, they'd throw in a block of the same size, or much bigger..bore it out, stroke it, etc. Anyway...I'm thinking since you don't have to smog the car, that includes the entire process. IE. The visual aspect as well. They're STILL subject to noise laws..they just get a bit more leeway. I'm no expert either, but from what I've seen and heard, that's not the case. Who's right? No idea.  But when I got my goat, the person who previously owned it..was retarded. They left it half built out in a field next to a barn..and when it was time to move (read: evicted), they sold it to my mechanic...who then sold it to me...with a brand new pontiac racing engine and tranny. At any rate..should be loads of fun when I finish the body work.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

FFgeon said:


> *the sr20 passes smog no problem. it wont pass california visual, but it sure passes arizona with flying colors! the emissions people first thought my car was front wheel drive, then they thought it was an inline six. lol. this place is great. *


i live in az and am planning a sr swap.. in a couple of years that is.. =/ probably, by the time i get my swap in, arizona's gonna have more harsh emission laws..


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Keep the hope alive, VS. You'll get there some day. Just a LOT of allowance money.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

why rb25's unless there NEO's there shite motors anyway.


----------

